# appuyer sur icone dock pour infobule



## roquebrune (14 Septembre 2017)

comment faites vous apparaitre cette infobulle sur ipad pro et ios 11 ?
si j'appuies soit ca s'ouvre soit j'ai une croix pour supprimer


----------



## roquebrune (14 Septembre 2017)

Je viens de trouver , il n'y a que l'icone fichier qui fait ca , les autres n'ont rien


----------



## Halph (14 Septembre 2017)

@roquebrune je suis désolé de te contredire, depuis que j’utilise iOS 11, beaucoup d’applications Apple affichent les fichiers récents en infobulle. Un appui de 2-3sec suffit chez moi.


----------



## roquebrune (14 Septembre 2017)

je trouve que fichiers  ni notes ni safari , aucune autres app de base ne marche
et en plus c'est vraiment tres chiant a utiliser  un coup c'est les X de suppression un coup ca s'ouvre un coup de bol ce sont les infobulles


----------

